#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Project Management Toolkit: The Basics for Project Success

## ameer

*Project Management Toolkit: The Basics for Project Success* 



Project Management Toolkit: The Basics for Project Success 
By Trish Melton
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 300
* Publication Date: 2007-07-02
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750684402
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750684408 

Book Description:
This book provides you with the tools required to approach and manage projects. These effective skills will impact positively on the success of both the projects you are involved with and of your organization.

Key features
* A practical handbook for both career project managers and those involved intermittently with projects throughout their career
* Provides simple step-by-step tools for understanding and managing each of the project value-add stages:
- Developing a business case
- Robust planning
- Staying in control
- Delivering benefits
* Focussed on the needs of engineering and other technical project managers, but generic enough to support projects in other areas
* Brief and visually led, the Toolkit is designed to get you up and running fast and to increase the certainty of a positive project outcome from day one
* Comprehensive real world case studies demonstrate the use of tools
* Supported by downloadable online project planning templates that enable the techniques developed in the book to be applied in practice



Project Management Toolkit introduces the whole project life-cycle. It is the first of four project management titles that separately build skills in critical PM areas and together provide a powerful project management resource.

Focussed on the needs of engineering and other technical project managers, this book recognises that most non-routine work completed by an organization is a project
A practical, hands-on guide to aid those tasked with real industry projects not a lengthy theoretical textbook, it gets to the point and delivers REAL benefits
Fully supported by online project planning and delivery tools, templates, workflow organizers and data sheets, the book is suitable for both career project managers and those involved with projects intermittently

:
http://mihd.net/0ztfi8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Project Management Toolkit: The Basics for Project Success

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## malimr67@hotmail.com

thankyou

----------


## malimr67@hotmail.com

links are not active any more

----------


## medooo

yes the links are died

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thanks but the links are dead.

----------


## bbbanquil

The file has been removed from mediafire.com server, and the file is reported not found in rapidshare com. Is there any other site that I can download the sofware?

----------


## areseng

Ameer,
I am very interested in that book, but ufortunately is no longer available. If you have other management / PM books please let me know, and if you are looking for RE books I can provide. Thx.

----------


## mohamedrabou

hi engineers,
i am glade to be with every body here.
cud any one help to forward the,
kerk othmer encyclopedia of chemical technology

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir 
pls upload link again, i cant down load it
its use full for my job.
thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx

----------


## aan09

*Its incredible all the links are dead

Upload it again*

----------


## aseptman

pl upload again

See More: Project Management Toolkit: The Basics for Project Success

----------


## reservoirengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sivaprasad7

:Smile: 
Thank u very much sir

----------


## amitrajmane

Please upload again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Please upload again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## Gitta

Pliz reupload

----------

